# Installing Warden on FreeBSD 8.2



## r00t (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all!

I came across the Warden port (http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/warden/) and was wondering if it works on xorg + xfce in FreeBSD. 

Since it was designed for PC-BSD I'm not sure. I think it should because PC-BSD is based on FreeBSD but I could be wrong. 

Any thoughts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 26, 2011)

If it's available as a FreeBSD port, it works on FreeBSD.


----------



## r00t (Oct 27, 2011)

Sometimes FreeBSD ports don't have front-ends but ok, makes sense to me.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## r00t (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, as I feared, after compiling this port I realized there isn't a front-end. 
It is made for PC-BSD.. 

I can probably run it in a terminal but this isn't what I was looking for then.
Or am I missing something?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2011)

The PCBSD page on Warden shows how to run the GUI on FreeBSD.  (Untested by me.)


----------



## r00t (Oct 28, 2011)

It seems to work! 
Just got to find a way to put it in the Apps Menu but that won't be hard.
Thanks very much!


----------

